
Visual Studio Code 1.9 - jrwiegand
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_9
======
AsyncAwait
I am surprised at the amount of semi-negative comments here. Yes, some
features are yet to be implemented, (it's still a fairly young project and you
can always follow GitHub issues on progress), but for an Electron app, it's
surprisingly fast and capable.

The Microsoft-developed Go plugin makes it the best Go IDE out there, the
devs, (Ramya Rao etc.) are super responsive and really trying to resolve
issues quickly.

If you haven't tried it yet, I think you really should and if you have found a
problem, open an issue at
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode) so
the devs know about it, complaining doesn't help making it better. They
generally release every month, so it will get fixed sooner rather than later.

P.S. Kudos to the team & contributors for another awesome release!

~~~
pjmlp
How does it compare to LiteIDE?

~~~
sagichmal
I never understood LiteIDE, it was always extraordinarily esoteric and
nonintuitive. VS Code is just fantastically better in comparison, in my
opinion.

------
christophilus
VSCode really does improve with each release, and the monthly cycle is just
about the perfect pace. This is a great example of how to run an OSS project.

I wonder how much Microsoft spends on it each month, and what value they see
in it? Is it just a marketing expense? e.g. They fund VSCode in order to gain
the good will of developers which they hope will turn into Azure or maybe
Windows sales in the future?

~~~
Joeri
VS Code is a web dev IDE. Microsoft has lost the mobile platform wars and
pushing the web is a way of countering that. Plus, web and azure do go hand-
in-hand, as you point out.

~~~
santaclaus
Nothing in VS Code is terribly web specific. I've been using it for C++ for
which it works swimmingly.

~~~
SippinLean
The personal preferences file includes several defaults for S/CSS, HTML, JS
and TS, and it has a lot of Typescript stuff out of the box, some node stuff.

~~~
santaclaus
Right, but VS Code's depth into other languages and stacks is quite extensive,
as well. If I were promoting a new text editor (hell, or any piece of
software), I would certainly set the most-visible defaults to hit the most
common use case, which at the moment is web front-end oriented tasks. To get a
fairly full featured C++ experience, VS Code is up and running in three mouse
clicks and two text fields from the splash screen -- this includes automated
downloads and installs of major pieces of Clang tooling. I also write a fair
amount of more data-centric Python, and the experience is similarly painless
(I haven't tried Rust or Go, but if f __*ing C++ is this easy I can 't imagine
other stacks are worse), so I don't think I'd call it web centric at all!

------
reynoldsbd
Another great release!

Maybe I'm just squarely within the target audience of VSCode, but I'm
consistently impressed by how many of my pain points just magically go away
with each new iteration.

~~~
k__
I come from WebStorm, Sublime and Atom.

Atom and WebStorm felt rather clunky. Sublime was super fast, but somehow
lacked behind in new features.

VSCode is a revelation for me :)

~~~
anaganisk
whenever I try Webstorm, my laptop starts sounding like an Airbus A380. What
makes VSCode different from Atom though is, VScode uses Monaco which is
significantly better and also the start up is faster with VSCode.

~~~
pjmlp
Yep exactly my experience with Android Studio, to the point I started enjoying
Eclipse again.

------
wattt
I have used vim for years and I was tasked with making an Electron app for a
client so I tried vscode... And I love it! I still use vim for sysadmin things
but it has been the first thing Microsoft has made since the original Natural
Keyboard that I absolutely love. It is good. I recommend it to others. I hate
bloated editors and it is good... No config/setup process either - the
defaults are enough!

~~~
tracker1
I do tweak a few of the defaults. I use it on windows, linux and mac and they
vary, so I like them consistent (linux line endings by default, 2-spaces,
etc).

I agree that it's one of the best products from MS today... I keep hoping that
they take this as a model and re-create SQL Management Studio as an Electron
app as well (I know about the VS Code extension).

I had tried electron and brackets before VS Code, and was skeptical... other
than a few learning curves in the UX, it's been great. I don't think anything
compares in terms of the plugin ecosystem either (though might not quite mach
sublime).

------
yokohummer7
This is an off topic, but I just learned from the article that PowerShell will
soon be the default in place of cmd.exe in Windows 10. I welcome this change
as I found the experience of using PS was superior to that of bash/zsh in
general cases.

But I hope they figured out the performance problem. As of writing, in the
stable version of Windows 10, PS is perceptually slower than cmd, so I was
forced to use PS only when needed. Funnily it was even slower in Windows 8, so
the current affair is better than ever. But to be truly a default I think the
performance of PS should at least match that of cmd.exe.

~~~
chmln
> the experience of using PS was superior to that of bash

As a Linux dweller, I'm genuinely curious about this one. I've found PS
inferior in just about any use case.

~~~
yokohummer7
I had been a full-time Linux (desktop) user for more than 10 years, and only
recently made a transition to Windows. As I'm nowhere proficient at using
PowerShell I might be overrating it a bit, as the grass is always greener on
the other side. Anyways, what I found to be satisfying while using PS were:

1\. The input/output is done using objects. I know that "inter-process
communication should be done with text" is the UNIX philosophy, and I
appreciated that when using Linux, but after using PS I started to have mixed
feelings about that. When using bash/zsh, I typically used awk to extract the
data I wanted from the text emitted by an external process. Doing so isn't
hard, mostly as simple as using `awk {print $3}` or something like that, but
it is still a bit annoyance and more importantly, vulnerable to the changes in
the output format.

PS cmdlets communicate with themselves using objects, so it is very easy to
extract some columns out of the command results. For example, when I query
about a process in PS:

    
    
      PS> Get-Process -Name chrome
      
      Handles  NPM(K)    PM(K)      WS(K)     CPU(s)     Id  SI ProcessName
      -------  ------    -----      -----     ------     --  -- -----------
          362      80   169636     109896  36,411.16    484   1 chrome
          497     113   274988     132544   5,161.00    656   1 chrome
          404      84    87444      55356     303.56    764   1 chrome
    

If I want to extract CPU time and process ID:

    
    
      PS> Get-Process -Name chrome | Format-Table -Property cpu,id
      
               CPU    Id
               ---    --
      36441.265625   484
        5163.09375   656
          303.5625   764
    

Let's see what processes consumed the CPU most!

    
    
      PS> ps chrome | sort cpu -descending | select -first 3
      
      Handles  NPM(K)    PM(K)      WS(K)     CPU(s)     Id  SI ProcessName
      -------  ------    -----      -----     ------     --  -- -----------
         1186     317  1876160    1055016  88,462.64  10524   1 chrome
         1023      88  1825008     668684  37,740.92   6128   1 chrome
          362      80   155776      64560  36,848.00    484   1 chrome
    

As you can see, I can simply specify the column name(s).

This is probably why many Linux commands have detailed options to limit
displayed information. For example, `uname` has -s, -r, -m, -p, and many
others that are just portions of -a. If it were in PS there would be no other
options than -a and users could utilize it accordingly. Likewise `ps` has many
options just to control the output which is again not necessary in the PS's
side.

Also due to the probable scripts that may be reliant on the column orders
(e.g. my script assumes the third column to be always the one I wanted,
because I hard-coded `awk {print $3}` in there), it is very hard to change the
layout of the output in Linux commands. In PS there is no layout in the first
place, so this backward compatibility concern doesn't exist.

2\. Command names are much clearer. Many names are pretty descriptive so I
don't have to remember the exact abbreviated forms, but at the same time they
provide shorter aliases. For example `Get-Process` can also be called `ps`.
bash/zsh can also benefit from this by manually assisning aliases, but I
believe "sane defaults" should be long-descriptive names first, and
abbreviated forms later.

3\. Much more objected-oriented design. Say for example you want to get the
last modified date of a file. In Linux I'd use `stat` and somehow extract
information from it. Or, `stat` may have some option to print mtime so I may
have to google for it. In PowerShell, I can use this instead:

    
    
      $file = Get-Item C:\Windows\notepad.exe
      $file.LastWriteTime
    

This also applies to the process example above:

    
    
      $processes = Get-Process -Name chrome
      $processes[0].CPU
    

All of these are benefited by tab completion, so you can easily find what
properties any object has. This greatly improves discoverability, so that I
don't need to rely on documentations (man pages on Linux, MSDN on Windows).

Not only that, but PS is much closer to a general-purpose programming language
than bash/zsh. It has built-in calculations (no need to rely on expr/bc), and
it even has some basic type safety, such as:

    
    
      PS> 1 + 2
      3
      PS> 1 + "a"
      Cannot convert value "a" to type "System.Int32". Error: "Input string was not in a correct format."
      + 1 + "a"
      + ~~~~~~~
          + CategoryInfo          : InvalidArgument: (:) [], RuntimeException
          + FullyQualifiedErrorId : InvalidCastFromStringToInteger
    

which might be silently ignored in bash/zsh in most cases. As you can see it
even has fixed-width integer types (Int32), which is rarely seen in dynamic
languages!

When the logic of my scripts got complicated, I tended to abandon shell
scripts and start programming in Python. But after learning PowerShell I'm
starting to have a confidence that typical workflows can be implemented in
PowerShell, _in a readable way_. I even think that PS can be utilized as a
general-purpose programming language, like, "Python without dependencies",
because PS is installed by default on Windows nowadays.

Whoa, my response got unintentionally huge O.o. Hope this helps anyone.

~~~
itaysk
i agree with the fact that PS object oriented communication between commands
is much better then text. But I disagree about your point (2) saying that
command names are more discoverable. with linux style conventions, there is a
hierarchy that helps you navigate between command's features. for example
`docker image ls` you can type docker, see that there is an images subtree,
type docker images, see that there is an ls command, and run it. With
Powershell you kind of have to guess and type `get-docker` and tab through
commands. Also some times the verb is not easy to guess. So in terms not
relying on documentation as you called it, I think PS is worse. That being
sayd, once you do know the command you need, using it is much easier with PS
as you nicely described. _tip_ \- if you liked tab completion, try ctrl+space
:)

~~~
yokohummer7
I was thinking more about the "proper noun" aspect of the UNIX commands. I
mean, what do `awk`, `sed`, `tar`, `xargs`, `df` mean? Why does `free` only
print the remaining memory, not the disk space? Why is `top` even related to
processes? They are all like that because Unix has had a long way until today.
In the beginning `grep` would have been enough, but suddenly someone wanted to
improve the state of affairs, and made a new command named `awk`. Probably
there had only been `ar`, and then later the necessity of `tar` was found.
`free` is not `mf` and `df` is not `free`, because the original designer
thought the free space of the main memory was more important. All these
inconsistency/idiosyncrasy _do_ make learning the UNIX command hierarchy
harder. We developers don't feel that way because we all are very used to such
commands, but there might be some memory in our inside when we tried really
hard to memorize all of the useful commands just to do basic things.

PowerShell didn't have this backward compatibility concern so it built up its
own vocabulary from the scratch. While it is nowhere near to perfect (as your
example shows, the VERB-NOUN naming scheme can be a bit cumbersome when some
functionalities need to be grouped), I'd say it is at least much more
consistent regarding _basic file /device management_, because there was simply
no baggage to consider when they designed PowerShell for the first time.

Ah, and thanks for suggesting `Ctrl-Space`! I thought it would have been
better if PowerShell had a GUI widget listing possible candidates, so I was
considering sending a patch. It turns out that the MS people are definitely
more clever than me. :)

------
eob
VSCode + TypeScript is the perfect foot-in-door for MS to get into the web
space.

They're both excellent products by themselves, but also give Microsoft the
platform to start dangling turnkey Azure integration in front of developers.

Imagine if the IDE started to offer the ability to configure, deploy, and
manage targeted production stacks--no browser / command line hackery required.
That would be compelling.

~~~
rcarmo
You can do that right now if you use Azure ARM templates and set up project-
level actions to run them through the Azure CLI. It's just a matter of someone
bundling it together as an extension (I've been working on one, but solely for
template snippets).

------
santaclaus
VS Code's release notes are really nicely done - I don't usually comment on
documentation but whoever wrote these did a bang up job!

~~~
Cthulhu_
I remarked this to my colleagues; part of me wishes they'd do faster releases,
if only so that the changelog is smaller. Big lists of changes scare me. Big
lists of changes that were apparently all done in a month and work without
being horribly broken or half-assed, on the other hand, impress me.

This comment is a long-winded compliment.

------
jinmingjian
Kudos!

VSC is an "redefined" and high hackable (largely thanks to the rich nodejs
ecosystem) editing environment which you can do everything as you like. So, to
pin it into an editor or an IDE makes less sense.

more technical imagination: the project lead Erich Gamma has long history
works in the field of Eclipse and definitely knows the importance (and pain)
of the code editing to a programmer. Then, I (and we) can expect VSC would go
beyond the Eclipse and hunt the heart of coders from other IDE products some
day:)

final shameless insert: recently I release an extension to provide Swift
editing environment[1] to try to bring Go/Rust like experiment for Swift
server side development. Now it works for both Linux and macOS.(I hope to
investigate the possibility for windows 10 WSL after release 2.0 coming soon.)

[1] [https://github.com/jinmingjian/sde](https://github.com/jinmingjian/sde)

------
nojvek
I worked on the debug inline values feature. Let me know if you have any
feedback/questions regarding that. Its currently disabled for evaluation
purposes but you can enable in settings via "debug.inlineValues": true

[http://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_9#_inline-
variable-v...](http://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_9#_inline-variable-
values-in-source-code)

~~~
edwardmarriner
Thanks for all your hard work on this feature, it looks great!

------
blunte
I am super pleased that VS Code exists, works on multiple platforms, and is
apparently a first class project at MS Dev. Like some other devs, I ran as far
from Microsoft as I could many years ago... but now it seems they are trying
to be more open, or less protectionist/monopolistic.

I used VS Code (starting at v1.5) for a couple of projects (on my Mac), and I
found it quite effective and very performant. The performance, particularly
the interface latency, is a big complaint I have with other "fat" IDEs. And
while my hands still try to do some Vi commands and a lot of Emacs commands, I
found the keyboard options for VS Code acceptable.

This is as close to a Thank You to Microsoft that I have uttered in a long
time. I hope they keep up the good work.

------
joekrill
I keep trying VSCode, but the main thing that keeps me going back to Atom is
the fact that I have to do everything at the command line or by editing an
enormous json file. Maybe I'm spoiled, but I'd much rather have a nice UI to
deal with settings than have to figure out that, say, in order to show line
numbers I have to modify "editor.lineNumbers" and set it to "on" (or is it
"true"? or 1? I can't remember... let me go waste more time looking it up...)

~~~
majkinetor
This is preciselly the reason I and many of my collegues love it - no GUI for
settings. This means you can use hundreeds of tools to manage your settings
and it is in true spirit of unix philosophy to keep everything as a text file.

Much more time is wasted by looking for options in GUI equivalent and
reproducibility, sharing, backup and comparing (diff) are way harder or
nonexistent. Creating frontend for it is trivial, but honestly, why drop from
horse to donkey as they say.

All the apps should have settings like that.

~~~
joekrill
To your point, Atom allows both. Don't like the UI? Just edit config.cson or
whatever directly! You're not locked into it.

I just find that if I have to go through a LOT more steps without a UI.

~~~
majkinetor
I would rather have devs invest time in serious functionality then doing stuff
like GUI.

Otherwise, this quickly turns to nonsence such as Nano server image builder
[1] because Microsoft is still babysitting people who CBB to spend few hours
to learn Powershell basics and need a GUI that generate 1 liner script.

Microsoft should definitelly rise beyond click next culture.

[1]
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/nanoserver/2016/10/15/in...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/nanoserver/2016/10/15/introducing-
the-nano-server-image-builder/)

~~~
st3v3r
Discoverability and ease of use ARE serious functionality.

~~~
mixedCase
This: [https://i.imgur.com/oPYr6Ch.png](https://i.imgur.com/oPYr6Ch.png) isn't
discoverable?

The comments tell you in detail how each setting works (as you can see, they
are even translated), you can search for a specific setting on the top, and
it's categorized as well; defaults on the left, your own on the right.

~~~
st3v3r
No, wading through a huge text file is not discoverable.

~~~
kupiakos
How would you suggest that many settings be implemented in a GUI? It'd have to
break them up into groups, and it appears that's exactly what VS Code is
doing.

------
joaodlf
I use vs code for Go development and it's pretty amazing. Slowly starting to
use it in other languages as well, but the Go support is really 5*.

~~~
kzisme
How do you like working with Go? I've been meaning to start trying it out here
soon, but haven't looked very far. I'm coming from a C# background.

~~~
computerex
I come from C#. Golang is nice and simple. I really miss generics. Going from
the expressiveness of C# to golang is hard at first.

~~~
joaodlf
If you come from a C# background, it will feel a bit weird initially. You will
more than likely miss generics, you might also miss the strong OOP model.

In the compiled world, I have somewhat of a background in C (haven't really
done much with it in the last few years, though), so to me Go feels sort of
like "C with a really strong std lib". I have really enjoyed the decisions
they have made with the language, tbh, the people behind it have a proven
track record. It's fun and very powerful, there is tremendous potential in it.

I miss all the libs available in C, but this is understandable due to the
early age of the project. I also feel like it needs better package management
(but I read that is a priority for this year).

------
pwthornton
I have a new project at work that I decided to use it for to see how I liked
using VS Code.

For the most part, I like it, but it's lack of Mac-nativeness bugs me, and it
may bug me enough to switch. Double clicking the window bar in all natives app
minimizes them to the dock for me. In Visual Studio, it maximizes my window
(but not into full screen mode). I keep clicking the menu bar to minimize a
window, and this keeps happening. It's kind of maddening.

~~~
testUser69
It looks pretty bad on Linux too. Somehow they managed to transport the crappy
font rendering from Windows to Linux. It really feels like it's not built for
Linux, but just shoe-horned in.

~~~
WorldMaker
Font rendering is handled by Chromium's libraries/dependencies.

Do you also criticize Chromium's font rendering? Maybe you are just looking
for things to complain about?

~~~
rockdoe
Chromium font rendering on Windows is terrible as it doesn't properly use the
platform renderer and settings.

However on Linux it _does_ , so this sounds like a broken fontconfig setup, or
a toolkit not getting the right hinting config.

------
sunnyps
I work on Chromium and I test every VS Code version to see how it performs
with the Chromium source code (except third_party). This is the first time I'm
impressed. My observations:

1\. Go to file is a little bit slower than Sublime Text but the extra features
in VS Code make that tradeoff worthwhile. 2\. The C/C++ extension enables go
to definition/header without any extra configuration. 3\. I like that it runs
on top of Electron which is after all a fork of Chromium. 4\. I haven't tried
the debugger yet but I'm hopeful that will work fine too.

I'll keep playing around with it and maybe even switch from Sublime Text.

------
vikingcaffiene
I was a die hard ST3 user and Microsoft hater and I begrudgingly gave VS Code
a shot after a dev I respected gave it a shout out on twitter. After a day of
heavy use it became my daily driver. It is a great balance of speed,
configurability, and features. Very impressed and highly recommend giving it a
shot. Its just getting better and better.

------
vgy7ujm
It's nicer than Atom and almost feels as snappy as Sublime. But Vim still is
miles better when you have put in the work to become proficient. MacVim works
great for retina screens and high color support.

~~~
computerex
The VIM emulation plugin actually works reasonably well.

~~~
vgy7ujm
I know but it's not Vim.. I have been using VScode for the past 6 months and
it was a relief to get back to Vim. Productivity skyrocketed since I am not
constantly trying new plugins, wrestling with not knowing the IDE well enough,
hard wired Vim/terminal brain etc.

And just small stuff that is not working or works another way quickly gets
very annoying.

I use more than basic editing.

~~~
vgy7ujm
I'm probably going to try VScode again but it was not there yet for me. Also
please bring in full Perl support please!

------
grandalf
As an emacs user, it's interesting to watch the race of open source extensible
editors like Atom and VSCode.

I still haven't been tempted to leave emacs, but it's great to see so much
progress in the ecosystem.

------
candiodari
Given that this runs on electron, which is basically a web browser with a node
backend, is it possible to run this either as a webserver or otherwise
remotely ?

I'd like to run this with the webserver running on a big dev machine at work
and the client at work. X forwarding is not working well for me at least.

~~~
gpm
I use sshfs for that. `sshfs username@remoteserver:/directory/to/mount
mount_point` lets me edit the remote files locally. Then I compile and run
(via mosh, which is like ssh but better, particularly if you have crappy
internet) on remoteserver.

------
mootothemax
Anyone know if the C# plugin supports cshtml files yet? The lack of
autocomplete, inspections and so on really hampers web development with it.

I've now switched entirely to using Rider because of this. While it's still
early days for Rider (and it makes my Laptop's fans spin nonstop), being able
to hastily edit my views makes it more than worth it.

(And integrated ReSharper is always good!)

~~~
rk06
If you are using C#, why not use Visual Studio?

------
yokohummer7
The slowness shown in the pre-1.9 terminal is a bit ridiculous. Was it really
the case? I've never seen such a strangely-behaving emulator! Really good that
they resolved the issue.

~~~
Tyriar
Hi, I worked on those improvements. Yes that is indeed what would happen when
you ran a command with heaps of output, it would also lock up the UI while
doing it. You probably haven't observed it much as you don't do recursive
directory walk on a large directory ;)

You can read more about the specifics if you're interested in
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/17875](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/17875)

~~~
yokohummer7
Great, I didn't know the terminal portion if VS Code exists as a separate
project. Was it made to fuel VS Code? Or did it already exist before launching
VS Code?

I also liked the name of the project, xterm.js. :)

~~~
Tyriar
It already existed, you can see when we started shipping the integrated
terminal pretty clearly from the contribution graph :)
[https://github.com/sourcelair/xterm.js/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/sourcelair/xterm.js/graphs/contributors)

The project itself is a fork of the popular term.js which is now unmaintained,
we've taken it quite far since then. Hyper are probably going to be making a
switch once a few more kinks are worked out too
[https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1275](https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1275)

------
sdoering
Ohhhh I love the new 'Synchonized Markdown" feature. This will in the end
replace the need for iA writer (that I happily paid for) on my machine. As I
do have a workflow already setup to (Semi-)automate creation of files from .md
I now can do this inside VSC and do not need to open another application.

~~~
simooooo
Thanks for bringing this feature up.. I had no idea the markdown preview
feature even existed!

------
xmatos
Am I the only one who misses an apt repository?

~~~
ci5er
You can use ubuntu-make, but it doesn't seem (to me) any easier than grabbing
the .deb file...

~~~
xmatos
The point of having it in a repository is not managing it through apt, but
updating it without having to manually download deb files...

------
btbuilder
Alternatively I have been using IntelliJ with the Go plugin for about a year
and now the Gogland EAP.

It has some really cool features like VCS integration, "TODO" panel and "goto"
functionality that works through interfaces. You can "Goto Super Method" to
jump to the definition of an interface function that the highlighted function
implements. You can also do the reverse which is to list all the structs that
implement an interface, or a specific interface function.

------
yAnonymous
I'm critical of Microsoft and everything related to it, but I'm impressed with
the whole VS Code project.

The team makes very sane development decisions. Code offers a great UI, is
fast and configurable. Bugs and issues are handled quickly and despite already
having overtaken all other editors IMHO, there's a constant stream of
improvements that are documented nicely with every update.

Good job.

------
rdslw
Their Workbench related changes in this release are great. Pay attention to
redone (also faster!!) terminal support.

[https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_9#_workbench](https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_9#_workbench)

------
manishsharan
I feel so guilty using this because I did not renew my license for Webstorm. I
used to love webstorm but the javascript development environment/ecosystem has
come such a long way since when I first purchased Webstorm.

~~~
computerex
I used to use PHP Webstorm. Its lightning fast search is awesome, but it slows
to a crawl for large codebases.

------
alexdoma
This version introduced a non-trivial bug for me; When I open a file to edit
through nautilus, it opens in a new window instead of reusing the existing
one.

The new settings ( _window.openFilesInNewWindow_ and
_window.openFoldersInNewWindow_ ) don't help no matter what when I set them to
'off'

EDIT: Fixed it on Ubuntu by removing the '\--new-window-if-not-first' argument
from the code.desktop related command.

    
    
        sudo nano /usr/share/applications/code.desktop
        # set: Exec=/usr/share/code/code %U

~~~
Tyriar
Thanks for pointing this out, expect a fix to come soon in the recovery build.
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/19775](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/19775)

------
Keyframe
Anyone knows if there's something like Goya for Vim for VSCode? I know there's
full screen and zen modes, but I miss margins so that when I'm full screen I
can have everything centred on monitor.

------
jszymborski
I've been gradually finding myself using vscode over atom more and more, but
the thing I consistently miss are Sublime-like shortcuts like Ctrl+D to
duplicate a line or Ctrl+Click to add a cursor.

~~~
parenthephobia
It's an extra key press, but ctrl-c copies the current line if there's no
selection; then ctrl-v pastes it in front of the next line.

Alt-click adds a cursor. :)

Also, alt-up/down adds cursors above or below the current cursors.

~~~
jszymborski
you're a lifesaver, kind stranger

------
lukasm
How to do search within search? E.g. I look in my src/ for json, but I get 50
results. In Sublime the result is a file so I can cmd+F it. Not sure how to do
it here though.

------
arwhatever
Might be interesting to see a case study from this team, their engineering
practices, etc. They seem to be remarkably productive and successful and to
iterate quickly.

------
thiht
Great release and awesome release notes, as always. Many thanks to the team
for such a great editor!

I'm especially thrilled by the integrated terminal improvements.

------
moogly
I really like VS Code, and try to use it as much as possible, but I can't make
it my main driver until they've added more detailed theming support. Textmate
themes aren't good enough. I can't get used to such basic highlighting that
doesn't even come close to ReSharper's with "Color identifiers" enabled.

------
ParkerK
Man, I'd really like if they'd just add a default hotkey for 'Open Folder'. I
know you can custom map hotkeys, but for an editor that's supposed to be 'easy
to use out of the box', it's still lacking some basic features.

That being said, it's nice that they're improving it still

~~~
WorldMaker
Hitting F1 for the command palette tells me that the default shortcut for Open
Folder is Ctrl+K Ctrl+O

~~~
WorldMaker
Even better, Open Recent is Ctrl+R which is handy enough I might remember it.

------
13years
I am really loving VS Code. However, there are 2 big things I really need to
give up Brackets/WebStorm entirely.

1) Jump to definition for plain JS. Both Brackets and WebStorm can find method
definitions for any JS project.

2) Multiline searches. I use this quite a lot to find files that contain 2
terms on different lines.

~~~
computerex
1) I can already do this, just hold down control or command then hover over
the symbol?

~~~
13years
Doesn't work for any of my JS projects. However, Brackets and WebStorm work
just fine. It does work for my TypeScript projects.

Edit: It does work on some symbols in JS projects. But it doesn't work on
function calls. Example: 'object.methodName()' I can't click on methodName and
have it find the source. Brackets and WebStorm find all possible definitions,
if there is only 1, it will take you directly there, if there are multiple,
then you get a list to choose from

------
therealmarv
Does anybody know a way to have better window management in VSCode? I really
don't like to split always and use the mouse to drag and drop... often I use
two panes and I want to duplicate view in them. Hoping for something like the
Sublime Origami plugin (which was perfect for me).

~~~
whatever_dude
Check the shortcuts. There's a lot of shortcuts to manipulate the tabs.

------
jrwiegand
I am really hopeful for the enhanced scrollbar to be implemented soon. After
that, I am pretty well set with vscode.

[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/4865](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/4865)

------
johnchristopher
Can anybody explain how I can get a `jump to function defintions` when working
with PHP files ? (defintions might be in included files)

This is the one thing I'd really like to figure out (be it out of the box or
with a plugin).

------
randyrand
How many people work on VSCode?

~~~
sz4kerto
Approximately a dozen.

------
rado
"Format on Paste" could convert me from Coda, but it doesn't seem to work.
macOS, HTML mode, enabled the option, restarted, doesn't format until I
manually execute the Format Document command.

~~~
riejo
That's most likely because the html formatter doesn't support to format
range/selection but only the full document.

------
codingmatty
The problem that I have with VSC releases is that they are automatic, and I
don't want to screw up my current workflow when I reset the application for an
update. I have wasted hours before with VSC updates.

~~~
dsaw
You can set "update.channel" : "none" in your User Settings. (I was also
bitten by it once)

------
ridiculous_fish
I'm used to being able to run my program via command-R or some other key
equivalent. I haven't been able to find a way to do this conveniently from
VSCode. How do other VSCode users run their programs?

~~~
WorldMaker
The Tasks system in VSCode is quite powerful:
[https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/editor/tasks](https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/editor/tasks)

Also, the integrated Terminal (Ctrl+`) is more useful with each version.

~~~
ridiculous_fish
How do you (personally) use tasks? Do you bind a key to the "Run Task" command
and then type the task name in? Doesn't that feel inefficient?

I'm just trying to get the edit/build/run cycle down. So far the "run" part is
missing for me.

~~~
WorldMaker
It varies on the language/project. I tend to set my Build Task (Ctrl+Shift+B)
to the most useful task and F1 > Run task my way to the others. That doesn't
feel much more inefficient than switching to an external terminal (though as
the internal terminal with Ctrl+` gets better I may start using it more
often).

The F5 debug support is great in Node and .NET Core and there are extensions
to support other language debugging. (I've heard the Go and Rust ones in
particular are great, though I don't work in either language myself.)

------
legulere
It's nice that they added an option to change the side of the close button.
But way more important are sensible defaults, and that should be on the left
side for mac os.

Still I am a very happy user of Visual Studio Code.

------
dlbucci
I was just thinking how much of a pain it was to switch from the output pane
to the debug console, so I like the new tabs.

Unfortunately, I can't seem to run my launch task in my second window
anymore...

------
amzans
For about a year it has been my favorite editor when writing in Go and pretty
much anything that's not Java.

I think the team behind it has been doing fantastic work. Thank you guys.

------
Lord_Zane
Setting "window.menuBarVisibility": "hidden" works at first, but then dosent
work if I close and open vscode, anyone else have this problem?

~~~
jhasse
Yes, I'm experiencing the same problem :(

I'm using Linux btw.

------
aphextron
Am I alone in rejecting this new wave of Electron/node-webkit based text
editors? Every single one I've tried has been horribly slow, unstable, and a
giant resource hog. I gave Atom a shot, and it crashed on importing a .csv
file of a few thousand lines. What I want from a text editor is simply that: a
text editor. For anything more advanced, move up to a proper IDE. Why anyone
uses these over something like Sublime or NP++ blows me away.

~~~
plexicle
So.. have you even tried Code? It doesn't sound like you have. It's quite
fast.

~~~
aphextron
Sure I have, and it's had the same issues in my opinion

------
billconan
I hope it could support gdb remote debugging

~~~
jhasse
have you tried [https://github.com/WebFreak001/code-debug#using-gdbserver-
fo...](https://github.com/WebFreak001/code-debug#using-gdbserver-for-remote-
debugging-gdb-only) ?

------
didip
For those of you who use VS Code,

how fast is it when grepping large number of files? Is it at least comparable
to Sublime Text?

~~~
kwood
Can't compare to Sublime myself, but the global search got some major overhaul
and is doing parallel searches since the last release (1.8). Can't complain
about the speed.

------
raspo
I find it kind of funny that most screenshots are taken from MacOS :)

------
theshire
Would be great if they implement Brackets Live preview mode.

------
leeoniya
still no portable mode? :(

~~~
0xcoffee
You could try via command args:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/329#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/329#issuecomment-271944991)

------
Hydraulix989
Waiting for the rollback update. ;-)

~~~
Hydraulix989
Downvoted to oblivion, but I totally called it!!! 1.9.1 recovery build out
today.

